# Wett show indi



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Just a quick roll call of whos going to the Wett show this year. Hope to meet many of you.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Bulldozer


----------



## Qplumb (Dec 19, 2015)

I'm going


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm here


----------



## sullivanplumb (Mar 29, 2014)

Here


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

See you guys tomorrow night.


----------



## marc76075 (Nov 24, 2010)

Just got in


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

When is it??? Damnnnnnnnnnnn

Have fun guys, be there next year!


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

I made it! Had dinner with Plungerboy!


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Isn't it cold up there? Why don't they have that show somewhere warm?


----------



## marc76075 (Nov 24, 2010)

From South Florida to here. .....it's ****ing cold!!


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

marc76075 said:


> From South Florida to here. .....it's ****ing cold!!


Thank you. 

How about in Tampa next year and we all spend a quality evening at mons venus?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Great Dinner guys! Thanks again Ben.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Another great time with fellow zone guys and thanks again ben


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Thank you Ben! That was awesome. And thanks to all the great guys ar dinner. My wife says she really thinks your all a nice group of gentlemen. We faked her out!


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

The pleasure is all mine. Small price to pay for all the amazing advice I've gotten over the years.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

That was an amazing dinner and the the folks at the table are all top notch in my book.


----------

